# Which of these honing steels should I get?



## diversification (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi there, I have $50 I need to burn at Saks (it's a credit card perk so it's spend it or lose it) and I saw that they had some honing steels sitting right around $50.  I've linked them below and was hoping for some input on which one might be best.  My knives are very 'meh' quality, but this should help a bit to keep them sharp (well, that's the hope at least.)  I'm going to stay away from the diamond steels because I know they remove metal very quickly and can often do more damage than good.

Here are my choices (in no particular order):

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...inch-oval-sharpening-steel-0400015051757.html
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...s-12-inch-sharpening-steel-0400015051707.html
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...l-12-inch-sharpening-steel-0400013897774.html
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...ch-double-cut-honing-steel-0400015051659.html
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...nch-ceramic-sharpening-rod-0400015051736.html  (not technically 'steel', but I've heard good things about ceramic hones, so I included it.)
Thanks!

EDIT: I figured maybe it would help if I linked the products on the Zwilling site too because it has a bit more info on there about each one.  The numbers correspond to the ones above.

https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwillin...l-sharpening-steel-32542-310/32542-310-0.html
https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwillin...less-steel-end-cap-32567-261/32567-261-0.html
https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwillin...l-sharpening-steel-32555-310/32555-310-0.html
https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwillin...ith-plastic-handle-34958-310/34958-310-0.html
https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwillin...mic-sharpening-rod-34957-260/34957-260-0.html


----------



## negolien (Feb 10, 2022)

I just use a cheap one it cost me 13 bucks lol. The ceramic are supposed to be good though. I would go with this one and you might not have to pony much out of your own pocket for shipping.

Buy ZWILLING Edge Maintenance Sharpening steel | ZWILLING.COM


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2022)

I have a cheap steel, a diamond steel, and a ceramic steel. The ceramic is by far the best. But if you get one, get one with a plastic cap on the end, because if you accidentally drop it & it lands on the ceramic rod it can break. But the plastic cap stops that from happening.
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 11, 2022)

I too have meh knives; German forged steel at best, stainless stamped at least. I have 3 steels: two are metal and one is diamond. The diamond never gets used because it was too aggressive. I don't have knives that are Rockwell hard enough to justify a ceramic steel.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Feb 12, 2022)

If you do steel go with the smoothest you can get.  Stay away from the grooved versions.  I can't comment on the ceramic or diamond ones.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 12, 2022)

I've never seen anyone use a steel like I do. Every YouTube and chef video has the user run the knife along the steel in any one of a number of holding methods. I've done them all. In a restaurant, where speed is essential, that makes absolute sense. At home, though, where safety and teaching children are involved, I take a different approach. 

I hold the knife in my right hand, flat side up, edge facing my left hand. I hold the steel in my left hand at a 15-20° angle to the edge and run the STEEL gently along the knife edge from heel to tip on both sides of the knife. I can actually feel and hear the spots that need attention. (Left handers reverse the holding process).

I generally use light pressure unless I feel the issue continue, then I'll increase it. Safety? The knife doesn't move and there's no motion of the knife toward the user or his/her hand.  There's also less wear on the knife, and it can be done every time before I use one.

Anyway, just a thought.


----------



## negolien (Feb 12, 2022)

Yeah most people use them wrong I would think. Just straitening the edge a little bit not really sharpening them. I usually hit my honing rod 4-6 times then do a couple pull thru's on my cheap rough fine ball to actually sharpen em ..


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I've never seen anyone use a steel like I do. Every YouTube and chef video has the user run the knife along the steel in any one of a number of holding methods. I've done them all. In a restaurant, where speed is essential, that makes absolute sense. At home, though, where safety and teaching children are involved, I take a different approach.
> 
> I hold the knife in my right hand, flat side up, edge facing my left hand. I hold the steel in my left hand at a 15-20° angle to the edge and run the STEEL gently along the knife edge from heel to tip on both sides of the knife. I can actually feel and hear the spots that need attention. (Left handers reverse the holding process).
> 
> ...



Gonna give that a try Ray!
Thanks!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2022)

I hope you guys don't mind my Hijacking this to add an Old Time Funny Story:
When I was in Tech-School, during High School, we had a guy using a steel Bench Dog to hold a piece of wood, while he used a "Jack Plane" to smooth it down. He wasn't watching at all what he was doing, and he planed a piece of wood down to the top of the Bench Dog, and kept going. He totally ruined that Plane blade, by planing that Dog.
Our Shop teacher went over to the Hand-Plane Rack, pulled out every plane from the rack, hitting each one on the knife with a big file & throwing them on a pile on a work table.
   The Shop Teacher said "Now Gentlemen, thanks to our friend "Danny", we are now going to have a class on sharpening Hand Plane Knives."
So we had to do some grinding, then a few different grit stones, and finish up with a ceramic stone & a Leather Block.
Wasn't fun---Probably made everybody hate sharpening, when it's used as a Punishment!

End of "Bear Story"!

Bear


----------



## Marknmd (Aug 13, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> If you do steel go with the smoothest you can get.  Stay away from the grooved versions.  I can't comment on the ceramic or diamond ones.


Yes - I've found this to be true.  Although it seems counter-intuitive, a smooth mirror-like finish on a steel actually gives a straighter (and seemingly sharper) edge than honing using the classic steel with the ridges.  

Woot happens to have one on sale today:  https://sellout.woot.com/offers/packinghouse-steel-alignment-tool-1


----------

